# Zap Truck XL



## schlepers (May 30, 2008)

http://www.zapworld.com/electric-vehicles/electric-cars/zap-truck-xl

Is there a way to make these trucks faster and extend the amount of miles they drive per charge?


----------



## desiv (May 20, 2008)

schlepers said:


> http://www.zapworld.com/electric-vehicles/electric-cars/zap-truck-xl
> 
> Is there a way to make these trucks faster and extend the amount of miles they drive per charge?


There's a really good forum on Yahoo for the Zap vehicles.
I was seriously looking at a Xebra for a while.

If the Truck is the same as the Xebra, most of them have an Alltrax controller, that maxes out at 72V, however it can apparently handle 84V fairly easily. (Someone talked to someone at Alltrax (all 3rd hand, so take it for what it's worth) and he supposedly said it was built for tolerance up to 100V, however a 96V pack can spike to over 100, so they said 84V should be the max.) I don't know if anyone has tried anything over 84V, but several of them have gone to 84V for a little extra.

desiv


----------



## Asaszn (May 11, 2008)

Any idea of what the performance is like stock? Miles per charge, top speed and accelleration?


----------

